# طلب مساعدة اين هده القطع الالكترونية ؟



## fouad05 (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا احاول صنع كاشف معادن لكنني لم اجد بعض القطع الالكترونية فماهي الاجهزة التي يمكن ان اجدها فيها او بدائل لهذه القطع ان امكن وجزاكم الله خيرا
اليكم القطع :
220uF electrolytic 16v
polyester capacitors 0.01uF.
polyester capacitors 0.1uF
39,000 
ohm resistors 2 and 1 / 4 watt 5% tolerance
Mega-ohm resistance of 2.2 and 1 / 4 watt 5% tolerance
transistors BC 183B,


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 يناير 2009)

هذه القطع وغيرها متوفره في محلات بيع قطع غيار الاجهزه الالكترونيه بشكل كبير


----------



## fouad05 (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا على اهتمامك ولكن نحن بالمغرب لانجد محلات بيع القطع الالكترونية وحتى ان وجدت واحدا فنادرا ماتجد عنده قطعة تبحث عنها نحن هنا بالمغرب نبحث في الجهزة الكهربائية التالفة كالتلفاز الراديو وغيرها حيث نستخرج قطعها الالكترونية و نستعملها سؤالي اي اجهزة يمكن ان اجد فيها ما ابحث عنه وشكرا


----------



## moi12 (23 يناير 2009)

*220uF electrolytic 16v
polyester capacitors 0.01uF.
polyester capacitors 0.1uF
39,000 
ohm resistors 2 and 1 / 4 watt 5% tolerance
**الرزسطور التاني لم اسمع به*
*
في اجهزة الراديو القديمة

اما الترانزسطور نادرا جدا ان تجد نوع BC حتى في المحلات التجارية اطلب من الاخوة ان يعمطوك اسم بديل لة


*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2009)

الترانزيستور BC183B هو ترانزيستور عام الاستخدام و المجموعة التى تبدأ بأحرف هى البديل الأوروبى للأرقام البادئة بالأرقام والتى هى أمريكية أو يابانية
من هذا الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/2882/MOTOROLA/BC183.html
تحصل على مواصفاته و يمكنك أن تكتب فيه أرقام الترانزيستورات التى لديك لتعرف ما يحل محلها

فمثلا 2N2222, يقوم بنفس الوظيفة فقط راجع الأطراف
هذا الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
مفيد لتحديد خواص أى مكونات الكترونية


----------

